# Got an extra room for CES, 2 nights 1/7-1/9, cheap...anyone interested?



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

have two nights booked as usual at the wyndham grand desert resort in vegas, jan 7th to the 9th for ces, had someone else in the other room but he had to cancel to due to family matters.

so now its avaiable. its a dual queen room, very nice and in a safe location, i stay there every year 

so two queen beds so its up to you how many people you wanna have in there 

cost for both nights, is $150 total for that room. 

interested? just PM me. first come first serve

b


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

taken by the big red monster! 

well that was fast 

thanks guys,

b


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

The wyndham grand desert resort is nice. I'm heading there tomorrow right after work. I like that it is so close to the Hardrock Casino/Hotel. The Hardrock has the best looking clientel in Vegas. Plus it's also really close to Club Paradise


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll be there for the AVN Expo. Maybe I'll finally get to sit in Big Red's Monster since all the changes...


----------

